
Show HN: How I Built HelioHex - vb42
https://vinaybhaip.com/blog/2020/07/05/heliohex
======
vb42
Over the past few months, I built a highly-configurable, modular, hexagon-
based lighting system. Check out the demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TQva79vo88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TQva79vo88)!

